# Identify Pleco



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi i have 2 of these guys. they are about 4 or 5 inches long, both in a 100g tank.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

They're common pleco's.


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

i agree with blue cray, its a common


----------



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you guys. is a hundred gallon tank big enough for both of these?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

commons can range from 18-24 inches. I believe that a pleco will not get full grown size in a tank, but could still easily top 15 inches with no problems.


----------



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------

